# Fake Speeding Ticket?



## Guest (Mar 17, 2008)

I will first start off by saying I am a 16 year old Junior operated with no prior offenses). I was driving down a road a few weeks ago going a little over the limit( about 52 in a 45) I saw a line of cars followed by a cop tailing(as they usually do around here) the last car in line(a van). I saw the lights on the roof rack and slowed down to around 40 or so. I saw him pass, he glared at me, hit his brakes and turned around. I pulled over as was turning around because I knew i was getting pulled over. he turned his lights on and pulled up beside me. He ask me if I knew why i got pulled over, I replied" I was going over the limit, is that why?". yes an admission of guilt I realize, however, I was trying to be courteous. He ask me if I knew how fast i was going and i said nothing. he told me i was going SIXTY TWO MPH! I immediately said "wow, no, I was going about 52, never above that". He told me he understood because its a very flat road and he even catches himself speeding sometimes and that he wasn’t angry about it. I told him that as fine, but I’m not going to lose my license for going 52. He told me he would write 55 on the ticket so my license wouldn't be taken away. He looked on my dash and saw my $350 Escort 8500 RADAR detector and asked if it was turned on(he seemed nervous about it, like he was trying to cover himself) I told him it wasn't and he said "are you sure, it can be, I just want to make sure if it was or not" i replied no.-- he never got my speed anyway because he was tailing a van and the radar unit in on the upper right side of the car, and he never got my speed if more than 1 seconds, not to mention there was way too much traffic interfering with the reading. He then went back to his car for a long time. At least 5 minutes, because I was staring at the clock. he came back and immediately said 'Is there anything in the car i should know about, you looked pretty nervous" I said I'm not nervous and he just said he saw me looking at him in the mirror, and i said "yeah, I was just wondering why it takes ten minutes to write a speeding ticket. Long story short, he asked if anything was in the car, I said no. He asked me to get out and when I did he began to open my door and i said "I don't consent to any searches and he replied "you already consented, what do you want me to do" and began searching my car. he didn’t find anything ( apparently, I found out two days later when they came to my house, that someone in my school reported me breaking his mailbox with a baseball bat, and the cop was searching my car for that, i assume. Needless to say, I didn’t break the kids mailbox]). Then the cop gave me my ticket and TOLD ME TO APPEAL IT! he said to go to the courthouse, tell them it's my first offense and i want to appeal it,and finally let me go after giving me a huge lecture about not to be nervous around cops.

my question is:
1.) Do cops ever stop people and pretend they were speeding just to search their car.?
2.) Do cops ever actually lower the speed for the ticket?
3.) what do cops use for evidence in court during the appeal process?
4.) Do i have a good chance of winning the case
5.) Would I lose my license for driving this fast(45 in a 55 with no priors)


----------



## BlackOps (Dec 29, 2004)

You are an idiot.


----------



## misconceived (Jun 18, 2006)

This has to be a record for the most morons posting in a single weekend.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

Unregistered said:


> my question is:
> 1.) Do cops ever stop people and pretend they were speeding just to search their car.?
> *Absolutely, the constitution doesn't apply to speeding*
> 
> ...


*Only in Reverse.*


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

Why are you asking us lowly civil servants these questions? From what you've written, I would say that you quite obviously know more about your constitutional rights, motor vehicle law, and the proper operation and principles of radar than most any dumb cop could comprehend. I say go to court, beat that ticket, and show that fat lazy slob that YOU will not be bullied by some stupid cop! Good luck!


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2008)

Unregistered said:


> He looked on my dash and saw my $350 Escort 8500 RADAR detector


I think if you sprung for the 9500 model, with the cloaking feature, that donut-eating bastard would never have even seen you !!!!


----------



## WaterPistola (Nov 4, 2007)

sounds like someone watched that video put out by the ACLU...how to not get busted.
"i do not consent to any searches" 
"is there anything in the car i should know about, you look pretty nervous" 

lemme guess he had that cheesy goatee as well


----------



## cmagryan (Dec 15, 2004)

I couldn't get through the whole thing .... my eyes got blurry and my head began to pound.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Dear, 16 Year old Junior Operator

Next time you post on a forum, make sure to use paragraphs, check for grammar, spelling, sentence structure and word usage. These vital skills will help you out in the future.

For the members whom wish to answer this question seriously, I must congratulate you. It is not easy to decipher this abomination of a post.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2008)

cmagryan said:


> I couldn't get through the whole thing .... my eyes got blurry and my head began to pound.


biting my tongue............


----------



## Nighttrain (Dec 10, 2004)

Dear turd,

When you happen to be driving behind another vehicle are you in fact tailing it? Where should the Officer be driving....perhaps ABOVE traffic in his/her flying cruiser? When one reads something like this on the interweb you can begin to understand why Osama et. al. want to wipe us off the face of the planet. People that stupid should be purged from the human race.


----------



## cmagryan (Dec 15, 2004)

Nighttrain said:


> Dear turd,
> 
> When you happen to be driving behind another vehicle are you in fact tailing it? Where should the Officer be driving....perhaps ABOVE traffic in his/her flying cruiser? When one reads something like this on the interweb you can begin to understand why Osama et. al. want to wipe us off the face of the planet. People that stupid should be purged from the human race.


 :L:


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Ok...I'm going to give this an honest shot.


Don't watch stupid videos. He didn't have to ask you to search your car...especially if he was looking for you for mailbox vand.

Now, on a lighter note. Go make a photocopy of your ticket...now white out all the writing. No pretend you are running your plate and license...now fill in the ticket...about how long did that take you? 5, maybe 10 mins if the computer is slow...? Sounds to me like you're pretty stupid for knowing so much about law enforcement.


Damn...I tried to give him a real answer.


----------



## MM1799 (Sep 14, 2006)

What was he going to find in RE: to the mailbox vandalism? His mailbox in your backseat?

You do realize 52mph in a 45mph is speeding, right? On the bright side, with a $350 radar detector I hope you got the insurance where they [the company] will pay your ticket.


----------



## Hb13 (Aug 2, 2006)

I hope that this isn't a real post because if it is this person has to be one of the if not the stupidest person on the face of the planet. The fact that this "Operated Junior" is driving around behind the wheel of a car scares me. The only thing this full tilt dumbass should be in that is allowed on public ways is the short bus.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*I think you need this blessing*


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

This Is Some Funny Shit. Where Do These People Come From?


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Tuna said:


> This Is Some Funny Shit. Where Do These People Come From?


Psss don't tell anyone but they are the same ones that donate to the
sheriffs


----------



## misconceived (Jun 18, 2006)

kwflatbed said:


> Psss don't tell anyone but they are the same ones that donate to the
> sheriffs


:L:


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

MM1799 said:


> What was he going to find in RE: to the mailbox vandalism? His mailbox in your backseat?


Baseball bat under the seat? Sawed off baseball bat? I dunno...just throwing it out there...


----------



## NoSoupForYou (Sep 14, 2007)

Tuna said:


> This Is Some Funny Shit. Where Do These People Come From?


As scary as it sounds, this guy is a f*cking genius in comparison to alot of our generation.


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

Unregistered said:


> 5.) Would I lose my license for driving this fast(45 in a 55 with no priors)


Nope. 45 in a 55 isn't even speeding...



msp428 said:


> As scary as it sounds, this guy is a f*cking genius in comparison to alot of our generation.


"a f*cking genius," huh? Please elaborate...because obviously you're not too bright if he's a genius.


----------



## NoSoupForYou (Sep 14, 2007)

resqjyw0 said:


> Nope. 45 in a 55 isn't even speeding...
> 
> "a f*cking genius," huh? Please elaborate...because obviously you're not too bright if he's a genius.


It was a joke...


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

msp428 said:


> It was a joke...


My sarcasm-meter wasn't picking up on it... I should probaby have that checked out.


----------



## NoSoupForYou (Sep 14, 2007)

resqjyw0 said:


> My sarcasm-meter wasn't picking up on it... I should probaby have that checked out.


As sarcastic as I am in person it really doesn't carry well on the internet for me inch:


----------

